# My cats keep flicking poo everywhere



## AliciaJoy (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi

I'm at a bit of a loss and wondered if anyone could be of assistance.
My cats have started flicking there poo everywhere after they've done it, and I mean everywhere. It goes all up the walls, and obviously as its on there feet it gets all over the house!

I'm not really sure what to do to stop them!
Has anyone else had this?

I'm literally bleaching everything so much I've taken the paint off the walls, so it needs to stop soon!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I would firstly recommend not to use bleach but a cleaner called Simple Solution. You can get this in pet stores. The smell of bleach can lead to the cats trying to mark these cleaned areas even more.

Then I would go and buy a covered litter tray if they dig so much they are flicking the poo out of the tray or see if you can get a really deep litter tray. My friend has got a young cat who digs loads and she bought one of these high plastic see through boxes you use for storage. I think they cost around £6 so not a very big investment.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

How old are your cats? It is not normal for adult cats to step in their poo and get it on their feet, they are far too careful and fastidious for that. 
Kittens can sometimes be a bit clumsy and step in their poo before they have mastered the art of using the tray. Or elderly cats, who may be a bit senile, or unwell, are sometimes less careful with how they use the tray.

With poo stuck on their feet it's not surprising your cats are "flicking" it to try and get it off. I am sure most cats would be the same!

What consistency is the poo? If it's loose then this may be why they're stepping in it, and you may need to review their diet urgently so their poo is firmer. 

Or possibly the trays are too small, and there is no room for them to bury their deposits without stepping in them? Or they are not emptied frequently enough? 

Or if it's a covered tray the ceiling is not high enough for them to squat in upright as cats need to when they poo, so it's making them clumsy.

Or the litter you are providing is not nice & soft for their feet and in trying to avoid stepping in the litter they are accidentally stepping in the poo. 

There has to be a reason for it, in my experience.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

For what it's worth you could try the new softer cat litter like the paper pellets that are also used for bedding for small animals! Get larger deeper trays and give them a tray each! remove the poo as soon as they have done it whenever possible! Good luck!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

AliciaJoy said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm at a bit of a loss and wondered if anyone could be of assistance.
> My cats have started flicking there poo everywhere after they've done it, and I mean everywhere. It goes all up the walls, and obviously as its on there feet it gets all over the house!
> ...


If your cats have started doing poos runny/sticky enough to be flicked onto walls and stick their feet and walked around, rather than firm non-sticky offerings, then I would suggest something may be wrong with their tummies - either they are on a diet that does not agree with them, or they have picked up a virus/parasite of some type.

My 10 month old cat is currently confined to the bathroom (easiest room to clean!) as she had liquid poos for most of last week. I'm currently awaiting the results of some poo tests from the vet which will hopefully tell me if it was just a tummy bug and she's fine now, or something more persistant which needs treatment...


----------

